# I have a Bandcamp that I'm trying to keep separate from furry identity but here



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 23, 2018)

djsaint-hubert.bandcamp.com: here are some more commandments i forgot, by DJ Saint-Hubert

I'd recommend these ones first because they're still abstract but the sound palette is very 8 bit


"four lungs" is a furry reference actually


----------

